
Show HN: Midnight – Affordable managed Ghost blog hosting with zero setup - iamtk
https://getmidnight.com
======
iamtk
Ghost is a superb platform for creating a blog and indeed a complete online
publication. The only problem is its complicated to install and setup
correctly for those for are not developers, and it doesn't run on traditional
web hosting. Like Wordpress, the creators of Ghost offer their own hosting for
Ghost however it isn't the most affordable service. Enter Midnight.

